# Arganese Presidente Arganese Presidente Robusto Cigar Review - Cameroon wrapper



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

A good value with looks and flavor that required a few touch ups. Hey, what can you expect for $2.50?

Read the full review here: Arganese Presidente Arganese Presidente Robusto Cigar Review - Cameroon wrapper


----------

